# spanish mackerals



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have the spanish started hitting good at the okaloosa pier yet.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Not according to this

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

Hopefully soon!


----------

